# Cauldron Witch Progress



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wanted to post a video of my cauldron witch progress. It has been a long and VERY frustrating first prop attempt for us, with many re-do's and trips to the hardware store! Thanks to all who helped. I finally feel like we are making some progress. Still have a ways to go with costume, stirrer, hands,cauldron, etc., but I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! Sorry for the lousy video quality, and please excuse my messy cellar!:jol:

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/?action=view&current=witchtest.flv


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! How is the head moving?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the motion looks good...
are those eye hooks that you attached the arms with?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks! Head movement is from deer motor mounted on right shoulder connected to a pc. of pvc coming out of a "t" on the back of the neck.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Lilly said:


> the motion looks good...
> are those eye hooks that you attached the arms with?


Thanks Lilly. I think those were called "o" ring bolts, got them at HD, but had to search for ones that came with a nut on the other end. Copied the arms from the ScareFX witch.:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

very nice. I need to make my witch some proper arms. I like yours a lot!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice movement! Looks great so far..keep it up!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> very nice. I need to make my witch some proper arms. I like yours a lot!


Thanks. I'm finding now that I have put the costume on her, they are kind of long. I'm afraid if I tell my son that we have to shorten them, he might blow a gasket, after it took us so long to get them going in the first place!:devil:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Very nice movement! Looks great so far..keep it up!


Thanks Dr. Morbius!:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

put some fingerless tattered long gloves on them that may help in covering the extra length


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Good idea! I also did a quick stitch of a couple of sleeves to add too the length of the original costume sleeves, but I may try the gloves too. I would have to find some really large men's gloves as the monster gloves I am using for the hands are huge!:devil:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

She's looking good SG! I'm glad to see you finally got the stirring movement worked out. For the hands you could try your hand (no pun intended) at making a pair of corpse hands and painting them to match the mask.

-TM


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks TM! I think for this year I may have to stick with the monster glove hands, only because of time constraints. I have a bunch of other projects that I want to work on this year, and haven't started any yet. New hands will probably be my challenge for next year, since I have never tried making anything like that yet, my learning curve and re-do's could be extensive.:laugheton:


----------

